# Zwergwelse verwerten



## Gitarrist (23. April 2013)

Hi,
ich hab am Wochenende beim Karpfenangeln "versehentlich" einen Haufen richtig kleine Zwergwelse gefangen, und sie natürlich nicht zurückgesetzt, zwecks Überbestand. Wegschmeißen kann ich Fische auch nicht. Ich hab sie jetzt alle ausgenommen und Kopf und Schwanz abgeschnitten, aber da bleiben pro Fisch halt grad noch 2-3 Bissen übrig. Da ich es mir deswegen ziemlich nervig vorstelle, das Fleisch von den Gräten ab zu pfriemeln, nachdem man sie gebraten hat, meine Frage: Habt ihr Tipps zur einfacheren Zubereitung? Z.B. kann man die Gräten durch einlegen o.ä. unschädlich machen, oder die Fische mitsamt Gräten durch den Fleischwolf drehen? Letzteres stelle ich mir am Besten vor, aber bei allen Frikadellen-Rezepten, die ich gelesen habe, werden nur Filets verwendet.
Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße,
Johannes


----------



## peiner freak (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

ich filetier die und hänge sie in die räuchertonne ....


----------



## chester (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Ich kenn die Qualität des Zwergwelsfleisches nicht, aber wie wäre es wenn du dir nen lecker Fischfond ziehst? Den benutzt du dann als Grundlage für lecker Suppen oder Saucen für bekannte Speisefische.


----------



## Schneidi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

ein paar brassen  einen karpfen oder so dazul. und ab durch den wolf zum fischküchle machen


----------



## LdaRookie (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Mit den Muskelgräten wird man auch gut fertig, wenn man den Fisch beizt... Also in Essig einlegen, dann wird den Gräten der Kalk entzogen und sie werden so weich, dass man sie ohne Probleme mitessen kann...

Gibt genügend Rezepte für recht leckere Beizen... und man kann den Fisch so eingelegt ziemlich lange im Kühlschrank aufbewahren...

Kann man dann roh, also nur gebeizt essen oder den gebeizten Fisch braten/grillen, was ich bevorzugen würde, weil mir nur gebeizter Fisch eher zu sauer ist....


----------



## Michael Thinius (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Bratet die Zergwelse und legt sie sauer ein. Schmeckt super!


----------



## Gitarrist (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Ok danke für die Tipps. Beizen und Fischküchle kann ich ja beides mal probieren.



Schneidi schrieb:


> ein paar brassen  einen karpfen oder so dazul. und ab durch den wolf zum fischküchle machen



Und kann man da den kompletten Fisch (bzw. ohne Kopf, der ist ja eh schon ab) nehmen, mitsamt Wirbelsäule und Fleischgräten?

Danke nochmal!
Johannes


----------



## Schneidi (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*



Gitarrist schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Tipps. Beizen und Fischküchle kann ich ja beides mal probieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne lieber filitieren so mach ich das. Mit wirbelsäule und haut hab ich das jetzt noch nie gemacht


----------



## schumi9 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Hei Johannes,

häng sie doch einfach in den Rauch.

Kannst dann immer noch Klopse draus machen, da sich nach dem Räuchern das Grätengerüst viel leichter löst und man nicht soviel Verschnitt wie beim Filetieren hat.

Gruß vom schumi


----------



## kleinerWelli (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zwergwelse verwerten*

Ich haenge meine in den raeucherschrank.

Ganze familie ist wild drauf.schmeckt aehnlich geraeuchertem schinken


----------

